# Deleting previous destinations?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Is there a way to master delete the previous owner's navigation destinations? I know you can hold down on it and then tap the X, but there's literally hundreds of them in here.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Is there a way to master delete the previous owner's navigation destinations? I know you can hold down on it and then tap the X, but there's literally hundreds of them in here.


I don't know about a global delete but swiping right works pretty fast.


----------

